# Vacheron & Constantin



## ddsk (Mar 14, 2010)

I have recently inherited this pocket watch and would be grateful for any information that any can supply about it

HAVING PROBLEMS UPLOADING PICS


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi ddsk,

Welcome to the Watch Forum. I suggest using www.photobucket.com and creating a free account there, to upload your pix. It's easy.


----------



## ddsk (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## ddsk (Mar 14, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right way to do it but i was unable to upload pics direct to forum ...

anyway any info anyone can give about this watch would be helpful

All i can say is that it recently came from geneva from the estate of of a wealthy family but weather it is a family piece or just a purchase i dont know.

the only markings i can find on the case are sn 15167 which is same as on the movement, there is a diamond shape not that clear and i cant make out anything inside it , also there is a solitairy "c"


----------



## jla (Jul 23, 2005)

I suggest that you contact Vacheron Constantin directly. They will probably have a record of it. Then let us know what you find out.


----------



## ddsk (Mar 14, 2010)

I am going to Geneva later in the year and will probably pop into vacheron while there

BUT i would still like any information members may have in the meantime

also i thought that members maybe interested in taking a look at this wonderful watch


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Thankyou for letting us see your watch.

This is a Verge FusÃ©e movement in a Consular case. I would date it to the middle of the 19th Century.

It has most of the signs of a French watch; two-footed balance c0ck, coquette (the keyhole-shaped steel bit on top of the c0ck), winding from the front, and, of course, the language of the engraving, although it has a follower rather than screws for the outer pivot of the Crown Wheel.

The Balance Spring has an unusually high number of turns, but I do not know what this means.

The presence of the Follower, together with the Verge escapement, suggest that this movement is below continental standard for this period; continental Watchmakers took up the new-fangled escapements earlier than we English. I expect it runs quite fast now, gaining perhaps 1 hour per day. Despite this, its case is quite fashionable for the period; large in diameter* and thin.

*I am guessing this from the relative diameter of the Minute Track/Chapter Ring. What is the diameter?


----------



## ddsk (Mar 14, 2010)

I have seen and worked on a great many watches of this period.It would appear to be an original V&C watch. It is a verge watch of c1780-1820 ish in original gilded condition.Reproduction watches that I have worked on are usually of later design i.e. cylinder or lever.

The lack of hallmarking is due to the case design as these watches were decorated with jewels, enamelling, repousse etc. and could not be stamped until completion, which by common sense would destroy the exterior case.I believe there was an exemption granted for cases decorated in such manner.

I have worked on similar styles engraved as made by Le Roy, Berthoud, Breguet etc.Now as to wether they were made by the the actual names is a matter of some research as these makers were copied in their time and a single name does not prove any thing as to which maker fabricated the watch. Vacheron and Constantin is a more definative name and more likely to be original to the watchmaker.

It would well appear to be totally original and the signature engraved original at time of manufacture.The decoration was popular in Europe in the post Napoleonic period and is a form of jewelling and granulation favoured in "dress watches" at that time.The items that I have restored/ serviced have indeed made good prices in the world market when sold and were sold as presented by top auction houses.Their value is what the purchaser wishes to pay--due diligence!

regards from a little old watchmaker

ps----if u can fret out a verge **** with vacheron and make it up to fit the watch you have my most esteemed respect


----------

